# This video really bothers me!



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

What do you think about this video. There is so much stuff that could go wrong..:-?


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

I think she's reacting pretty normal for a young horse in a strange/new situation. 

If that's bad, them my horses I have are all horrible because they were 20x worse bucking. And we did tons of ground work with them.

Atleast she's not in a round pen where her legs and get caught in between the panels and broke in half.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah throwing some good bucks thats for sure but Im not seeing anything horrible about the video, it would be better if she was being worked alone and not around other horses. The first time I put a back cinch on my horse not thinking she maybe never wore one she took one lap around the round pen then came unglued bucked hard for several more laps and we never had a problem again, glad I wasnt on her.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I dont think its bad at all, the only thing that I would have changed is that she was alone. the other horses were worried but its something they can get a little more use to as well.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

I think its actually kind of cute, it may look alarming but I think the guy has a good handle on the situation and maybe he didn't expect quite such a strong reaction. I agree that the other horses don't help the situation but may their dirty looks did, did you see the expression of that chestnut horse? He was like what the heck are you doing? Im outta here! When you have seen more than one youngster getting its first opportunity to try and buck off his saddle you realize how common it is and how it doesn't last long. By doing it this way the horse starts to think anything you put on its back can't be bucked off but also isn't going to hurt them. This will hopefully trick them into thinking the same about you.


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

TroubledTB said:


> I think its actually kind of cute, it may look alarming but I think the guy has a good handle on the situation and maybe he didn't expect quite such a strong reaction. I agree that the other horses don't help the situation but may their dirty looks did, did you see the expression of that chestnut horse? He was like what the heck are you doing? Im outta here! When you have seen more than one youngster getting its first opportunity to try and buck off his saddle you realize how common it is and how it doesn't last long. By doing it this way the horse starts to think anything you put on its back can't be bucked off but also isn't going to hurt them. This will hopefully trick them into thinking the same about you.


LOL i would be thinking the same thing,they showed the horse being very calm/quite and then he looks like he had a little temper tantrum.I didn't see much wrong i think it was handled very good actually.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I guess there isn't anything competely terrible But I hate the idea that there are about six other horses in the arena. And if he were to let go of that lounge line, who knows what could have happened.!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

the horse probably would have stopped had it gotten loose. Most of the time the older calmer horses in the arena cause the horse to finally calm down. The young horse would go to one of the others and probably be pretty easy to cathc. We had that happen at an organized trail ride where he did lose the line. The horse finally just ran up to one that was being quiet and stopped.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

haha my horse does this on the lunge too. No big deal. Things happen.
What bothers me is the amount of time they put in this video. Like editing it and stuff. Does anyone on youtube really care if your horse bucks on a lungeline?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I would never work a horse with other horses loose! At 46 seconds, what if that chesnut (loose) had gone between the handler and the young horse! There's nothing "cute" about two horses and a person getting tangled in a lunge line together


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

None of the horses are loose...


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I would never work a horse with other horses loose! At 46 seconds, what if that chesnut (loose) had gone between the handler and the young horse! There's nothing "cute" about two horses and a person getting tangled in a lunge line together


The chestnut isn't loose, although I had to watch it five times to be sure. It's just got a rope halter on.

This video isn't _too_ bad. There are some problems, though.
1) There shouldn't be other horses there.
2) They shouldn't be doing this with a rope halter on. I can only imagine the burns that horse had on its face afterwards.
3) Personally, if I was dealing with a horse like that, I'd let it loose in the ring. That way the stress of being lunged (which it doesn't look like it had a ton of experience with) wouldn't be added onto the stress of the saddle.

It looks like a typical Western let's-throw-everything-at-it-at-once-and-make-ourselves-feel-like-tough-sh*t kinda thing. If that's what they wanna do, okay, but I'd much rather see a more...sympathetic approach be taken.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I definitely woudn't call that typical western. I have only seen one horse broken at my family's farm act like that. And she took off like that while being led to the roundpen. If they are trained to lunge already, then that shouldn't be too much of a stressor and could help keep the horses from getting caught in fences or finding a way out. Most young horses I have seen only bucked a couple small times and then quit without ever pulling nearly that hard on teh line. It may bethat that was not even that horses first time. I have seen some horses (none I owned) act like that everytime they get in a new arena. 

Typical western is well....not really antyhing. Every western person does it a little different, and throw everything at them is definitely not the norm anymore.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

SmoothTrails said:


> I definitely woudn't call that typical western. I have only seen one horse broken at my family's farm act like that. And she took off like that while being led to the roundpen. If they are trained to lunge already, then that shouldn't be too much of a stressor and could help keep the horses from getting caught in fences or finding a way out. Most young horses I have seen only bucked a couple small times and then quit without ever pulling nearly that hard on teh line. It may bethat that was not even that horses first time. I have seen some horses (none I owned) act like that everytime they get in a new arena.
> 
> Typical western is well....not really antyhing. Every western person does it a little different, and throw everything at them is definitely not the norm anymore.


When I said Western, I didn't mean Western riding. Every person who rides Western is different. I mean "typical Western" as in typical treatment of horses in Western parts of the US with old-time typical Western people. 

Also, as I said, the lunging seemed to be relatively new to her, which is why I'd have done it without. However, had she been trained, then it's no problem.

Of course, it's impossible to know exactly what is going on in this video. We can only speculate.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I understand what you mean though. And you are definitely right that we really don't know everything behind it.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

SmoothTrails said:


> Ok. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I understand what you mean though. And you are definitely right that we really don't know everything behind it.


Nah, it's my bad. I didn't explain it as well as I should've. I can tend to be a bit...snobbish with Western people anyway. Terrible habit I picked up from my instructor and the Westerners around here.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Lily of the Valley said:


> Nah, it's my bad. I didn't explain it as well as I should've. I can tend to be a bit...snobbish with Western people anyway. Terrible habit I picked up from my instructor and the Westerners around here.


It's ok. I've only ever had the chance to do western, but I love all disciplines. I understand that most people have a definite favorite though.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I would be so irritated if I was the person riding in the back of the arena.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

hmmm...I personally have seen worst cruelty that makes this look fine. I suppose different people have different kinds of methods into training a horse. Some not as good as the others. but as a player already said, we don't have all the information so we should critisize.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I've heard lots of commentary on this video before about the other horses and rider being annoyed, but I think people have it wrong.

Based on the random horses tied, and the large quantity of cowboys scrambling for the fence, I almost guarantee this is either a training barn or a training session. The fact that I see what, five or six cowboys standing around, one guy riding and NO women in sight? Not very common for your average boarding barn. Not to mention the numerous untacked horses tied.

This is a pretty common training procedure for people who have a lot of horses to ride/break. Keep the youngsters in the arena, let them see the proceedings and it teaches them more manners for being tied and learning about commotion.

I don't know if I neccesarily agree with it, but I think this guy handled it great. He moved with the horse, he kept her under a relative degree of control and quite frankly, not one of us knows what the situation was.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Sometimes it's in the little details :wink:

The end credits show "handler" as "Sven of Leslie Desmond". I give you, Leslie Desmond:
home

So it appears then that is a clinic of sorts in a controlled environment, with a horse that just happened to take things to the next level. Sometimes things happen!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I would never work a horse with other horses loose! At 46 seconds, what if that chesnut (loose) had gone between the handler and the young horse! There's nothing "cute" about two horses and a person getting tangled in a lunge line together



I agree. That horse looked pretty loose to me!! I would have been SO ****ed if I was one of the riders in the back!:-x


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Sometimes it's in the little details :wink:
> 
> The end credits show "handler" as "Sven of Leslie Desmond". I give you, Leslie Desmond:
> home
> ...



I definitely get what you are saying, in both your posts. 

I still dont agree, if the guy knew the horse acted like this sometimes, ( obviously they/he did because they filmed it ) dont work it around other horses! ya know?:?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Not neccesarily, if the owner was the one video taping she could have just wanted to film the session. From the sounds of it, it was the clinician himself working with the horse, so it's very likely he didn't know.

It's pretty easy to judge someone from a one minute video. It's harder to judge someone when you remember you weren't there.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I _do_ have a problem with the fact that there are other horses, riders, and most importantly pedestrians in the arena. If that horse had gotten loose, it could have bucked over the top of one of the people and that would have been a _huge_ problem. Or it could have bucked between one of the horses who was tied and the fence. I have seen what can happen when a horse who is tied gets tangled with a loose bucking horse. Not pretty.


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, seriously. It's not like we know the whole situation, or are we going to find it out by just posting about it. It's done, it's over. No one or no animal was hurt. To me, in the video, it didn't look like everyone was not expecting it. They all seemed to realize what was going on and seemed to know what to do.

People have their own way of doing things. He did it like that, the horse bucked, someone was video taping it.

My horse bucks on the lounge line sometimes as well. My family would want me in the arena with them (they're as smart as the guy on the video to have all the horses secured somehow, too), not out in the pasture lunging the horse where something REALLY could go wrong. I'm sure they'd want me to be there with them if something went wrong like the horse bucking.


----------

